# Which Wireless Internet is best among Tata Photon, MTS, Vodafone etc...



## Vyom (Feb 24, 2011)

Today's we have many options, like Tata Photon, MTS, Vodaphone, Idea, etc etc..
So, which ISP provides the best wireless internet among them?


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 24, 2011)

i think the best would be the one who has maximum coverage.
In my opinion:

BSNL > Reliance > Vodafone

I was hugely disappointed by Tata's service, coverage, speed etc. Never tried MTS/Idea


----------



## Vyom (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah, thats a valid point. Wireless net is as good as its coverage. And atleast a few signal strength is better then nothing at all.
I think, Wireless net, is just like a mobile phone. The selling point is just how good its coverage it. So, in that regard, Reliance scores well. But I don't think, BSNL provides wireless internet in Delhi and Mumbai. So does MTNL provide that?

And what is the maximum speed one can achieve using a USB or data card modem?


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Feb 24, 2011)

don't go for mts as there speed is nt better then edge spef  till 10 gb its ok but after that you will be back to 15 kbps (stoneman age) .
Idea net setter is same, a friend of mine is using idea net setter avg speed is 25-30 kbps


----------



## Vyom (Feb 24, 2011)

^^ You must be talking about FUP.

Well, if my unlimited broadband connection of MTNL, doesn't have FUP, I think, BSNL (or MTNL, if they provide), would also have such unlimited (sans FUP) options available. That is another query


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 24, 2011)

None of the service providers in India provides usable internet connection with justified tariff.

If you are talking about CDMA-based EVDO service 3.1mbps (Photon+, Netconnect, MBlaze), they all have a draconian FUP. BSNL EVDO has best tariff (750 UL) but it works only where there is BSNL CDMA tower.

For GPRS, TATA Docomo has the best tariff, 48-1 GB but the speed sucks. Vodafone, Airtel, etc. have 2GB for about Rs. 98.


3G- Forget about 3G for now.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 24, 2011)

BSNL
fast,reliable and cheap.


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Feb 25, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^^ You must be talking about FUP.
> 
> Well, if my unlimited broadband connection of MTNL, doesn't have FUP, I think, BSNL (or MTNL, if they provide), would also have such unlimited (sans FUP) options available. That is another query


I was talking about MTS FUP, don't know about mtnl & bsnl wireless speeds and plans


----------



## choudang (Feb 25, 2011)

before going for any comment ... its better to look for coverage, after sales service and customer care.
anyway... here are my points after using a few services ... 

*Photon+*: when i was opted the connection 10 months back, it was very good [with roaming] got upto 500 kBps (its B, not b) but as days progress .. it becomes hardly 20-40 kBps. plans are not user friendly [2gb/750]. collection guy and verification will reach your home but physical bill ... haha
*Reliance netConnect*: pathetic service [1.5 years back in delhi] you need your luck to get a good speed, no need to talk abt cust care which is served by worthless agents.
*MTS*: better than photon and reliance, only problem is that you will not get NR as mts exists only in few states and its cdma. 999 unlimited is really good.
*BSNL*: EVDO is quite upto the mark. *@pauldmps*, small correction, EVDO cdma unlimited @999+tax. GSM is also good but inconsistent, you might not be able to get connected. if you want BSNL, go for broadband.

```
*www.bsnl.co.in/service/cdma_page/homepage.htm
```
*AirTel*: good for mobile, stone aged speed with PC. 250 mobile office unlimited, simply best plan. if you open 3 tabs, relax with a cup of tea

used aircel only for 2 or three days .. so no comment.

if you wanna speed, go for 3G nut be ready with your wallet. using reliance 3G in delhi and its better than 4 mbps airtel broadband. but really costly .. 100MB/100INR. if you want to formal browsing .. go for 3G.

---------- Post added at 12:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 AM ----------




Prakash29617 said:


> I was talking about MTS FUP, don't know about mtnl & bsnl wireless speeds and plans




```
*www.bsnl.co.in/service/3G/3GHomepage.htm
```
bsnl/mtnl has cheaper 3g plans.


```
*www.mtsindia.in/Delhi/free_policy.html
*www.mtsindia.in/Delhi/netonthego.html
```
no idea abt FUP cap.

apihs, fup is not there for reliance and mtnl wired broadband.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 25, 2011)

warrior said:
			
		

> AirTel: good for mobile, stone aged speed with PC. 250 mobile office unlimited, simply best plan. if you open 3 tabs, relax with a cup of tea


I disagree. Speeds are slow during the evening (4PM to 11PM) otherwise I get good speeds.
And during night, I can get 30+ kBps.

@OP
How about MTNL 3G. Its 1650 per month for unlimited (FUP=200GB).
4500 for 6 months. All India coverage.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 25, 2011)

MTNL 3G sounds great. But will roaming apply if used outside Delhi?
Also, 4500 for 6 months must be of the plan charges. What about the initial charges. Please share if you know.


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 25, 2011)

^ Roaming does not apply on data access buddy. So forget about it.

AFAIK (please correct me if I am wrong) BSNL is MTNL in Delhi and Mumbai so wherever there is BSNL you will have your MTNL card/device working


----------



## choudang (Feb 25, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> I disagree. Speeds are slow during the evening (4PM to 11PM) otherwise I get good speeds.
> And during night, I can get 30+ kBps.



because network load is less during night, i am not talking about delhi/ncr, it is considered overall, go to kolkata and use AirTel mobile office, you will get decent speed, again goto north eastern states and will be banging your head. i went to south where speeds really fluctuating depending places. 

*gagan* yu are correct, BSNL become MTNL in delhi/mumbai, if you are going delhi/mumbai you will be latching @MTNL, same goes with MTNL


----------



## Nipun (Mar 11, 2011)

*SEES THE FIRST POST, JUMPS DOWN!*

I guess MTS is great if you dont have to go outside the city as it has limited coverage. I had very bad experience with MTNL's internet. For weeks it didn't worked and no response was from its office after complaing! Finally got rid of it and got MTS. 
I would advice you to choose from MTS or Tata Photon(never used it, but heard of being good), but never MTNL


----------



## asingh (Mar 11, 2011)

TATA Photon+ is equivalent to zilch during the day in NCR. At night it is fine. But the maximum plan they has is 15GB UL+DL. Nothing UL.


----------



## Whistler81 (Mar 21, 2011)

I am thinking of buying a wireless modem.
Mu requirements, unlimited plan, same speed from first to last.
more than 512kbps. within Rs. 700(monthly rental)


----------



## prds359 (Jun 14, 2012)

I guess it's been a long time since this topic has closed. Though I need the help of u guys.
After reading this whole discusion, the conclusion is, none of these r perfect. I'll be buying one soon though. So please help, which one should I go for? Whose overall performance is good enough? One more thing, I dont travel much so network problem wont be an issue with me


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 14, 2012)

BSNL or Reliance. Both have great speed.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jun 14, 2012)

If possible... look on BSNL EVDO


----------



## prds359 (Jun 15, 2012)

Bsnl has too much of hustle when it comes to paper work. Besides, some of my friends says that they suffer from network problem most of the time with it.! Is there a better choice perticularly for Kolkata area?


----------



## tom.ken75 (Jun 15, 2012)

I suggest you to get TATA Photon+ it provides high speed internet without any problem I'm using it for last 3 months and if you want broadband connection then try BSNL broadband because it is cheap and provide high speed.


----------



## prds359 (Jun 16, 2012)

tom.ken75 said:


> I suggest you to get TATA Photon+ it provides high speed internet without any problem I'm using it for last 3 months.



Thnx a lot. Made my decision  will go for photon+


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Jun 16, 2012)

I dunno y u ppl still prefer TATA Photon+ ..... its costly and speeds are worse.
I myself have tataphoton+ just kept handy if mine bsnl bb is having any problem...

If your area is covered under 3G then I would advise to get a 3G Connection and a 3G Modem to which all networks is accessible


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jun 16, 2012)

prds359 said:


> Bsnl has too much of hustle when it comes to paper work. Besides, some of my friends says that they suffer from network problem most of the time with it.! Is there a better choice perticularly for Kolkata area?



Getting EVDO prepaid has no paper work involved and it's most cheapest available. If OP has good reception of network then BSNL EVDO is lot better than Photon+. Photon+ and it's plans are ****.

Tata photon+, reliance netconnect, MTS etc. are not for AAM AADMI... If you belong from higher middle class then yes it's for you.



prds359 said:


> Thnx a lot. Made my decision  will go for photon+



Have you made any decision on which plan you are opting for tata photon+


----------

